# FileDialog mit Java



## Juri Schlönz (13. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

 kann mir jemand sagen, wie man unter Linux einen vernünftigen File-Dialog hinbekommt? Ich habe ein Programm, dass unter Windows einwandfrei läuft, aber unter Linux sieht der File-Dialog absolut sch..... aus! Das kann ich keinem Anwender antun...!

 Danke für eure Antworten im Voraus....

 Juri


----------



## RedWing (13. Mai 2005)

> Ich habe ein Programm, dass unter Windows einwandfrei läuft, aber unter Linux sieht der File-Dialog absolut sch..... aus!



Das liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters...
Du musst das Problem von der Java Seite angehen  das LookandFeel deiner 
Swing/awt Komponente zu konfigurieren..
Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/javax/swing/UIManager.html

Ansonsten bist du mit deiner Frage im Java Forum vielleicht besser aufgehoben...

Gruß

RedWing


----------

